# Jobs in Japan



## jellypuno

I've always wanted to live in Japan but I have no idea how. Do you have any tips on how I can find companies that can sponsor me a work visa? I am a Mainframe Programmer with 5 years experience. I can speak a little japanese but I'm not sure if that is sufficient. I tried applying online but they are not replying. Is there still a chance for me to get an IT job in japan? I appreciate all tips. Thanks.


----------



## larabell

You should be able to get a job in IT without much Japanese skill but unless you're already here on a valid visa, you'll need to compete against those who already *are* here. Sponsoring a visa isn't difficult but it's an extra hoop the company has to jump through in order to hire you and if there's a qualified local who can do the job just as well, you're not as likely to get the job. You should focus on companies who need a skill that you possess and that's not very common in Japan.

If I were you, I'd try to find a job in your home country with a company that has a strong presence in Japan or is planning on expanding their presence here. After a while, the unique "skill" you'll be able to offer is knowledge of the company's systems and culture. If the company already has operations in Japan, you should be able to transfer over without too much fuss.


----------

